# Opinión sobre proyecto de robotica



## juankillo (May 29, 2008)

Hola a todos!
Mirad, estoy haciendo mi proyecto final de carrera y me he encontrado con un pequeño problema. La idea inicial era construir dos robots ( uno grande y otro pequeño ). El pequeño seria un simple seguidor de luz. Cuando encontrara la luz, le diria al grande, via radio ( puerto serie del PIC acoplado a la tarjeta de radiofrecuencia) donde esta situado para que el grande vaya donde se encuentra el. De esta manera simularia el comportamiento de las hormigas ( todas hacen acciones simples, pero en conjunto desarrollan operaciones complejas) lo que pasa esque no se como hacer para que cuando el robot seguidor de luz ha llegado al foco de luz ( se detiene cuando ha llegado ) le diga al otro por el puerto serie donde se encuentra. Hay alguna otra cosa que pueda utilizar? como por ejemplo alguna cosa de ultrasonidos o alguna cosa asi? Gracias, hasta pronto!


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 29, 2008)

el problema grave no es como "decirle" al robot grande donde esta situado, sino como hacer que el robot grande se ubique y encuentre al pequeño.

para enviar información a gran distancia lo mas recomendable es un transmisor de radiofrecuencia en am, pero tiene muchas interferencias y problemas. por ende, se puede utilizar uno de fm, el cual tiene muy mejor recepcionde señales. la cosa es si ya sabes como hace el grande para encontrar al pequeño.
mediante rutas logicas programadas en la pc? por ejemplo.


----------



## juankillo (May 29, 2008)

Buenas!
Si, para enviar los datos no tengo problema, dispongo de un par de placas de transmisión via radio tal como me has aconsejado. Y si, el problema es ese mismo que has dicho. me podrias explicar esas rutas logicas programadas en la pc?¿ Gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 29, 2008)

la verdad es que no puedo indicarte eso. aun no inicie el estudio de mecatronica, el cual me servira para eso.
pero he estudiado quimica, fisica, mecanica, y electronica, de informática sé, (a mi parecer), muy poco.


----------



## MaMu (May 31, 2008)

Este tipo de protocolización es de tipo Radio Baliza, y la forma más efectiva por no decir ideal, es mediante módulos GPS. Primero y principal, para cualquier posicionamiento del espacio, debe conocerse de antemano dicho espacio con todo el conjunto de referencias. El robot pequeño, sería la radio baliza móvil, el cual seria el "Faro" para el robot de mayor porte.
Hay que analizar desde ese punto.

Saludos


----------

